# Rat Won't Move



## Pfeffernusse&Friends (Jan 14, 2018)

Hey, guys.

So long story short, and I won't go into the details, but the quarantine for Cookie was blown . Because there was no point in waiting anymore, I decided to start introducing them. I put Cookie on the bed in her little hide and grabbed Pfeffernusse. As soon as Pepper saw the other rat, she climbed off of me and went into the box with Cookie. They stayed cuddled together in the box for a good 45 minutes before I put them back in their separate cages. We had a couple of meetings likes this where there were zero signs of aggression. They followed each other around, cuddled, and ate treats together. From there I decided to put them in a temporary bin cage for the night to see how they would do. They cuddled together in the corner all night.

After that, I deep cleaned their permanent cage (Pepper's cage) and completely rearranged it, then put them in there together. Everything was fine for a few minutes while Pepper explored and Cookie hid. Then Pepper started her attack. She would jump on Cookie's back, flip her over, pin her down for a few seconds, and force groom her, all while Cookie was submitting and squealing. I read that I should expect this and to only intervene if one got seriously hurt. That never happened, but the dominance "fights" happened constantly for the first day. Ever since then, I have not seen Cookie move around. She hides in one corner or box and does not move all day, and as far as I can tell, all night. I'm afraid that she is not eating or drinking at all. Pepper is no longer attacking her and they get along well. They are actually cuddled in their Space Pod right now. However, Cookie still seems afraid to move around. When she is out of the cage she is exploratory and takes treats, but most of the time she is hiding. Do I just need to give Cookie time? I assume she won't starve herself, right?

I am fully aware that I completely failed on the quarantine front, and I won't make excuses. If one or both get sick, I will take care of them. It will be more expensive, but hopefully it isn't the end of the world for the rats! Do you have any suggestions on where to go from here? Again, they both get along and don't fight anymore in the cage, but Cookie isn't really moving from her spot. Tips?


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

If you are scared of Cookie starving you can give her food when she is out of the cage since you said she took treats when out of the cage. I would not worry about that though. I don't know what is up with Cookie but I would just wait it out.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Quarantine is tough. A true quarantine is next to impossible for most people and it splits the time that you can spend with your rats. This is especially tough when you want to spend as much time as possible with the new rats. In most cases, a quarantine is a precaution _just in case_ either rats is carrying something. Most of the time it's not absolutely necessary but it's good to give it a go on the off chance that someone's sick. Don't beat yourself up. It sounds like both Cookie and Pepper are glad to have a buddy!

I would guess that Cookie just needs a little time to acclimate. Congratulations on what sounds like a well executed and successful introduction!


----------



## Pfeffernusse&Friends (Jan 14, 2018)

Cookie has done better today. She came out of her hide slowly and would dart back in if anything made a sudden move, but she eventually came out to eat and drink. I managed to give her some treats when she came out too, so hopefully that reinforces the behavior. I built them a really big cardboard playpen and some box houses, and I'm excited to let them run around for their free range time. Hopefully with time Cookie will become more confident in the cage.


----------

